# Running electrical wire in an offgrade house.



## TallPaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I have an old offgrade concrete block house in Jacksonville, FL built probably  in the late 50's or 60's. The old gray non-grounded wire. The house has a 2 in 12 pitch roof as well: very shallow. I re-wired part of the house myself under permit from the city: kitchen and bathrooms to be specific (I tested for it, etc). I am now thinking of re-wiring the remainder of the house as the old cable is getting rather brittle.

My question is: If you were to re-wire a house with a shallow 2 in 12 pitch attic area that also had an offgrade area, what cable would you run where? All lighting fixtures and switches through the attic, and receps through the offgrade area? 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## speedy petey (Jun 25, 2009)

What does "offgrade" mean?


----------



## locknut (Jun 26, 2009)

What kind of wiring did you use in the job you completed so far?  Why do you think any further wiring would necessarily be different?


----------



## kok328 (Jun 26, 2009)

What does the pitch of the roof and "off grade" (whatever that is) have to do with what wire you use?


----------

